# Vitamin b12 injection



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for all of these questions but I am departing soon for Abu Dhabi.

Has anyone managed to get a 1mg vitamin b12 shot in Abu Dhabi. I get one every 12 weeks and had one today but will need another in February.

Doctor surgery nurse suggested buying it on the internet and bringing it but that seems a bit iffy to me.

What sort of cost would be involved.

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Call Life pharmacy -04 3441122 

they have these special pharmacy with multi vitamins... not sure about the injections... they must be having it...


----------

